# Storage/self-storage units



## snowyowl (Jul 26, 2017)

Can anyone recommend somewhere to store household contents for a couple of months on entry into Portugal? Probable entry through Lisbon. We are looking for storage/self-store units that will take our gear as it is unloaded from shipping container. We are looking to finally settle in central Portugal, Pedrogao Grande/ Figuiero dos Vinhos between Coimbra/Tomar region. 

I would just like to say this forum is full of altruistic members  Thank you for those who post useful info for new or potential immigrants. I have already learned a lot that has/will be helpful on our journey to retirement in Portugal.


----------



## flasponge (May 22, 2016)

snowyowl said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere to store household contents for a couple of months on entry into Portugal? Probable entry through Lisbon. We are looking for storage/self-store units that will take our gear as it is unloaded from shipping container. We are looking to finally settle in central Portugal, Pedrogao Grande/ Figuiero dos Vinhos between Coimbra/Tomar region.
> 
> I would just like to say this forum is full of altruistic members  Thank you for those who post useful info for new or potential immigrants. I have already learned a lot that has/will be helpful on our journey to retirement in Portugal.


Thanks for posting this question. We were wondering about this as well, as we enter Portugal from the Lisbon airport, too. I appreciate all the help this forum provides us!

Sincerely,
Jason and Christa


----------



## alvanorichie (Nov 9, 2020)

I know one good *self storage units* provider in the UK, they are also offering insurance of your items including luggage etc..


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Removal companies are used to this issue and all good ones should be able to quote you for pickup + storage + delivery when you are ready.


----------

